# 2011 Jetta Power Steering relocation



## LDxVW (Aug 16, 2011)

How exactly do you remove the actual power steering reservoir, and the TCM, while we're at it.. I'm trying to install an intake and those are giving me trouble..


----------



## Fendermender (Nov 4, 2011)

this might be too big a project for some but heres what i did... b5 passat resevoir mounted where the washer fluid neck was with a custom cnc'd mount bracket. the elbow coming off the pump that turns right instead of left is from a 2.5l beetle, and the return line is custom bent 3/8 aluminum tubing that runs through the radiator support and back to the steering rack. hopefully this will give you some inspiration. i have more pics taken throughout the process if you want me to post them.


----------



## LDxVW (Aug 16, 2011)

That engine cover looks great. Yeah that looks like plenty too much work for me to complete. I was more so interested in how you removed the power steering reservoir and tcm from the bracket holding them. And btw I believe you had made the DIY for your engine cover.. I don't remember where I saw it though. Would you be Able to link that for me?


----------



## LDxVW (Aug 16, 2011)

Found that DIY actually. Wasn't you either. My mistake


----------

